# dumb newbie question - probes



## B_R_Brian (Nov 19, 2019)

I just ordered an Inkbird IBT-4 thermometer.  If I want to use it to measure temps at the grill surface do I need the shorter blunt-tipped ambient probe or can I also use one of the meat probes (finer pointed tip)?


----------



## tallbm (Nov 19, 2019)

B_R_Brian said:


> I just ordered an Inkbird IBT-4 thermometer.  If I want to use it to measure temps at the grill surface do I need the shorter blunt-tipped ambient probe or can I also use one of the meat probes (finer pointed tip)?



Hi there and welcome!

Any of the probes will work to measure smoker temp.  
The little rounded blunt tip cannot be used in meat so it is limited to just measuring smoker temp.
The pointy ones can do meat or smoker temp, they are more flexible in their usage.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 19, 2019)

tallbm has answered your question but please bear one thing in mind: the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. This is especially true when talking about monitoring cook temps and meat temps. You gotta have them right or the result could be disastrous.

Robert


----------



## B_R_Brian (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys!  It is genuinely appreciated.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 19, 2019)

B_R_Brian said:


> Thanks for the info guys!  It is genuinely appreciated.




Be sure to take pics and post them. Being that you're new here, I'll clue in on one aspect of this group: no pics, never happened   

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2019)

They have you all covered. As Tex says post up some cool pics and welcome.


----------



## dr k (Nov 19, 2019)

I leave all chamber probes outside in the smoker year round suspended from the top rack so I can just plug in the displays (3) and (4 probes) and not thread everything every smoke.  They stay under the cover in between smokes and are rarely cleaned while the transmitters come inside between smokes.  I cook on the middle two racks with a drip pan on the bottom rack.  The top rack is my hottest and I smoke dishes and pizza up top. The BT Soraken I got three years ago appears to have the same app as inkbird, tenergy, synergy, chugod, morpilot, silipower, ching chang, fling flang, ding dong  etc. and many more now since I got it.  I don't use all six but maybe for a whole packer brisket and another meat or two.  It's been awesome and all four probes are meat and I just got the two colors I didn't have ($12) to occupy all six ports if needed but I don't foresee that . The meat probe I use as a dedicated chamber probe is accurate and faster than my other blunt ended chamber probes.  I look forward to continued reviews on the rechargeable permanent batteries in the Inkbird devices which is the deal breaker for me.  I know that heat will kill the longevity of any battery faster than anything so I don't quick charge my cell phone,  especially wireless quick charge because of the heat that gets over 40*C or 104*F.  I know how frustrating it is when you need a tool and it's battery is not charged like a drill whether nicad, nickle metal hydride or lithium.  Since all my therms last three years plus on alkaline batteries, I'd hate to replace a device since the sealed waterproof battery failed.  I wish all well with Inkbird  rechargeable devices but I'm just curious and look forward with great anticipation on continued reviews with these rechargeable batteries.  I have several inkbird products including their new wifi sous vide circulator just none of them have a non replaceable rechargeable battery.


----------

